# Anti-reCaptcha Plug-in JDownloader Para los amigos.



## rascueso (Nov 5, 2010)

*Plug-in Anti-reCaptcha para JDownloader!! (Fileserve,Hotfile,Filesonic,ect)!!!*

​




www.quierowarez.org

Parece ser que un desarrollador alemán se ha adelantado a la gente de JDownloader y ha creado un plugin capáz de descifrar el dichoso *reCaptcha* (letras o numeros antes de poder bajar un archivo) que nos tiene a todos amargados…​Después de probarlo debo decir que no parece andar mal, aunque necesita varios intentos para acertar (normal, con lo raros que son algunos códigos), al final logra sacar adelante las descargas AUTOMATICAMENTE, que es lo que a todos nos interesa.
De momento he descargado varios archivos de FileServe y de Hotfile, y el plugin -combinado con la reconexión automática- ha ido de lujo. Para tratarse de la versión 0.02e del plugin, nada mal.
*¡Por fin podemos descargar de FileServe y similares sin tener que estar pendientes frente al PC!!!*​La instalación es bastante simple: *El Rar contiene una carpeta llamada “JD”, que hay que descomprimir en la carpeta donde tengamos instalado el JDownloader, permitiendo sobreescribir archivos si nos lo pide*. Tras éso, reiniciar el JD (si es que estaba abierto) y listo.
*Descarga:*
*Peso:5.09
*
*Pass:* www.quierowarez.org​


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 5, 2010)

Mas allá de que millones de usuarios nos podamos beneficiar de esto. En realidad, no se si es una buena o mala noticia. Muchos sistemas de seguridad funcionan con reCaptcha. 

La noticia está regada por toda la web. Gracias por informar, hasta hace poco lo ignoraba!

PD: la página oficial del Plug-in y creador, parece ser esta: http://wegeneredv.de/arc


----------



## rascueso (Nov 5, 2010)

Si profundizamos podemos llegar a la conclusión de que internet es la peor basura que existe y al mismo tiempo nos podemos dar cuenta que es maravilloso. Todo depende del uso que se le de a cada cosa. Hoy en dia todo es bueno y malo. El tema es que si alguien descarga boludeces todo el tiempo este plug-in le soluciona un poco las cosas.


----------

